# Have to tax my car, can't find NCT Cert!. Help



## Headachecity (26 Apr 2007)

Hi guys,

My car tax on my car is up this month and we moved house this week so I need to manually tax the car so everything comes to the new address. One problem, can't find my NCT cert anywhere and it's NCT's until April 2008.
The auto online motor tax I always did went to my old address and I never got it, was hoping I would.

Does anyone know where you can get a copy of your NCT or is there anything I can say or do in the tax office so they will go ahead and tax it anyway??.
I have everything else RF101 & cert of insurnce, just the blasted NCT. I knew something would go missing when we were moving...


----------



## Towger (26 Apr 2007)

Headachecity said:


> I have everything else RF101 & cert of insurnce, just the blasted NCT. I knew something would go missing when we were moving...



It is not required. 

Towger.


----------



## Headachecity (26 Apr 2007)

Are you sure??. It says on the form
Valid Cert of Ownership
Valid Cert of Insurance
Valid NCT Certificate..

I got one of the manual fill in ones from the local motor tax office.


----------



## blueshoes (26 Apr 2007)

You dont need a copy of nct to tax a car.

As long as you have the tax book. I remember well because 2years ago when i had my 1st car I brought everything including nct disc and the lady acccidentely through it in the bin!!

Remember to change the address on your tax book, that way the renewel will come to your new house and you wont have to make the trip to motor tax office


----------



## Headachecity (26 Apr 2007)

That's great, thanks guys. I have downloaded the required documents from the motortax website anyway, so i can tax the car in the morning.


----------



## lucylou (26 Apr 2007)

Last time i was taxing my car i had lost my pin no. for doing it online and i just rang the office in shannon(?) and they were able to give me the pin no. again. Might save you  a trip and then you can send your log book off to change address. Its the Vehicle Licensing Authority 
*Vehicle Registration Unit*

Line 1:
Department of Environment, Heritage & Local Government 

Line 2:
Shannon 

County:
Clare 

Country:
IRELAND 

*Tel:*
+353 (0)61 365000 

*Locall:*
1890 411 412 

*Fax:*
+353 (0)61 363480 

*Homepage:*
http://www.environ.ie


----------



## nt00deep (26 Apr 2007)

I just asked the question of Motortax@environ.ie 

"If one were to misplace a renewal/reminder notice form RF100B, is it
possible to have it re-issued at a new address, or is the postal renewal
the only option in that case ?"

and their reply was ...

"Please reply with your vehicle registration number and I will check if new renewal notice can be issued."


----------



## Headachecity (26 Apr 2007)

Cool...I emailed them with my car reg number, previous and new addresses and they gave me the PIN, so the car is taxed now!!. That's really great, so I just have to post that change of particulars form into the tax office, saves me going in there tomorrow!


----------



## jhegarty (26 Apr 2007)

Headachecity said:


> Are you sure??. It says on the form
> Valid Cert of Ownership
> Valid Cert of Insurance
> Valid NCT Certificate..
> ...




Old forms , hasn't been needed for years...


----------

